# American Red Hobby Breeder?



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Welcome!

Avoid any breeder who uses 'American red' or otherwise advertises based on colour of the dog - you want a healthy, sound dog that happens to be that colour if it turns out.


http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ng-healthy-red-golden-irish-gold-puppies.html


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Just another note, the correct definition of a "hobby" breeder is one who competes with their dogs. Competing with the dog is the "hobby" and they breed so they can have dogs to compete with. People who breed dogs but do not compete in any venue are more typically "backyard breeders," "high volume breeders," or another less reputable type of breeder.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Selli-Belle said:


> Just another note, the correct definition of a "hobby" breeder is one who competes with their dogs. Competing with the dog is the "hobby" and they breed so they can have dogs to compete with. People who breed dogs but do not compete in any venue are more typically "backyard breeders," "high volume breeders," or another less reputable type of breeder.


Very correct. So often people use hobby breeder to define someone who has a couple of dogs and occasionally breeds them.Selli-Belle's definition is the one put forth by the GRCA.


----------



## sharc (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh my... then I've described what I actually don't want... thank you everyone for correcting me!!
I just want a darker color golden with good genetics so I don't see another loved one suffer like my Jesse! It doesn't really matter if the puppy is show quality... are show ones are more fluffy (we prefer less fluffy if possible)?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

www.topbrassretrievers.com

Topbrass has been breeding for a very long time and has a lot of dogs from field lines, which often tend to be darker in color and less fluffy in coat.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Here are some links to some Golden Clubs in Florida and their breeder referral info to start your search. Having a preference for color is not a taboo but don't base your entire selection decision on this. 

Mid Florida GRC
Puppy Referral

Florida Gulf Coast GRC
Florida Gulf Coast Golden Retriever Club, Golden Retriever Puppies Florida, Breeders.

Everglades GRC
EGRC Puppies


----------



## sharc (Dec 27, 2010)

Ok great... thank you for all the help and corrections - much appreciated! Don't worry... I've got a soft spot for these angels, and any colored puppy that we get, will surely be loved all the same!


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes, show line Goldens are fluffier (they have more coat) and they do tend to be lighter in color. However, the other side in the reputable Golden arena is the field or field/performance breeder. These breeders tend to have dogs that are higher energy and may not be happy in a home where they are not actively trained for the field or a performance event like agility. Of course no Golden would be happy in a home where
it did not get sufficient exercise and many show line or show/performance Goldens also have a lot of energy.

The first thing I would do is decide what energy level you want in a dog based on what you plan on doing with it. Then read the stickies about what to look for in a breeder and contact your local Golden Retriever club and get some puppy referrals! 

Good Luck!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Yup, you're not looking for a "red" dog or an "American red" dog. You're looking for a beautiful, healthy, hobby bred dog, probably from somebody who competes in field, obedience, or agility (or some combination of those three).

Don't go based on color. Find a breeder of great competition dogs and take the pup that's got the right personality for your lifestyle. There's a good chance you'll be able to find a nice dark gold dog, but the color should really be pretty far down your list of priorities. A great breeder's probably going to produce a range of colors, and the darkest dog may not be the best fit.

I thought I liked light dogs before I got my first properly bred dog. The right dog from that litter turned out to be a dark one. Now I love the dark ones, though I still don't choose by color. Whatever great dog you get is going to turn out to be your favorite color.

One proviso if you look at performance dogs. They tend to have high requirements for exercise and stimulation. Do not get a field bred dog if you're not prepared to give that dog lots of training and exercise. That kind of dog needs a job, and if you don't give him one, he will make one for himself (and it's not likely to be something you want).


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I am right with her on this, i want a red head, in my next dog, had one before, want one again, yes, with all clearences, but i want a red head, again, so i search out breeders that do have this color, i have had goldens for many years.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

tippykayak said:


> . That kind of dog needs a job, and if you don't give him one, he will make one for himself (and it's not likely to be something you want).


Tell me about it :doh: Mine has made himself manager of "destroy everything in the house with your mouth"


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

This post reminds me so much of myself when I first started looking for a golden retriever. I loved the darker ones. I had just learned what "hobby breeder" meant. I had just lost my Cassie girl and I was an emotional wreck. I did know I had one thing I would not give uip - great temperatment, suited for therapy work.
Thanks to this forum, I now have Max - amazing temperament, gorgeous, perfect dog....and the dark gold colour I just LOVE and always wanted. Got for the critical things like health and temperament and you'll find the colour becomes part of the perfect puppy.
Best of luck!!!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I agree with tippykayak, performance dogs take a whole different energy!


----------



## sharc (Dec 27, 2010)

wow - I'm so glad I posted this asking my "ignorant" question  I've learnt a lot from this! Our energy level will definately be a high one for our new family member - we're a household of adults, with my retired Dad walking the dog (when ready of course) a few miles every morning, and having spontaneous games of fetch throughout the day. Evening times when not too tired, I sometimes took Jess on a mile or two run, followed by a chillout session by the water bowl! .. .. but I think I have what I want in my head now - a field golden retriever, of a hopefully darker color. We're willing to wait too, as I want to make sure that we don't rush, but get "the right one".

Thank you again everyone!


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Sharc,

While the schedule you have outlined sounds good, beware, it may not be nearly enough for a field line Golden, really. My Selli, who is performance/show lines needs at least 1 1/2 hours of off-leash exercise a day and she is six. She also does agility and obedience and has been in training since she was ten weeks old. I would not get a purely field bred dog myself because it would be too much for me.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Do many field lines need lots of exercise, yes. But so do lots of conformation, agility and obedience lines. Talk with the breeders, tell them your wants and needs. Most will be happy you did and do everything possible to ensure you get exactly that.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I agree with Selli-Belle. Jack is from show lines and the schedule above sounds great for him - although we can't run him with us yet since he's only 15 mos. We use our Chuck It and calculate that he runs about 1.5 - 2 miles playing fetch on an almost daily basis. But I wouldn't call him a "high energy" golden. Chloe is a bit lower energy than Jack at this point, but she's only 5 months old and has the attention span of a gnat right now.  

I would talk to the breeder and give them an idea of what your daily life will be like. They should know their lines and will know if it's a good breeding for you - energy wise.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

sure wish there were more good breeders around who breed a nice, red dog. 
I know, color doesn't matter once you know the individual, but it would be nice to get the appearance you're attracted to.
Since both my goldens have been a reddish gold (Obi, RIP- a neighbor walk in) & Bridger (Craiglist impulse), this is the color I want. Just a grand coincidence Bridger was Obi's color


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I agree, i wish that also.


----------



## sharc (Dec 27, 2010)

Ok... I'll definitely talk to the breeders... I really wouldn't want to have more energy bundled up in the dog than we're able to realistically handle!

Before I posted my question here, I'd sent an email over to Shady Lane Ranch (in WI) asking if they had puppies available, and I got a response saying that there were a few left ready in about 13 weeks... I did a quick search here on the forum and nothing came up, and before I even respond to the email was wondering if anyone had ever heard good/bad about here? The link is:
Puppies!

I read the stickies on here about puppy buying and I didn't see some of the clearances listed etc, but didn't want to jump the gun to cross them off the list before asking. My inner gut tells me bad choice, but because this is the first time I'm buying from a breeder maybe I'm wrong?


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Bumping Up


----------



## tess (Mar 24, 2008)

Trust your inner gut on this one!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

tess said:


> Trust your inner gut on this one!


I would agree with this assessment


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I've always gotten my red boys:smooch: from shelters or owner release as adults and adults+, but from what I have read on here if the clearances aren't all there - don't get a puppy from that breeder.

It is truly heartbreaking to read stories on here about people getting puppies and having either a host of costly health issues or losing them early. Go with the most reputable breeder you can find with the most up to date clearances.

Good luck. I saw your rainbow bridge thread and Jesse was a beauty by the way. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

sharc said:


> Before I posted my question here, I'd sent an email over to Shady Lane Ranch (in WI) asking if they had puppies available, and I got a response saying that there were a few left ready in about 13 weeks... I did a quick search here on the forum and nothing came up, and before I even respond to the email was wondering if anyone had ever heard good/bad about here? The link is:
> Puppies!
> 
> I read the stickies on here about puppy buying and I didn't see some of the clearances listed etc, but didn't want to jump the gun to cross them off the list before asking. My inner gut tells me bad choice, but because this is the first time I'm buying from a breeder maybe I'm wrong?



States right on the website the sire, Ben, does not have his clearances. 
I would not even look for a response from these folks and look elsewhere, sorry.

"* Ben's parents are OFAed with good ratings, he is also the grandson of our Daisy...also OFA. We plan to have Ben's certification in the near future. He is available for stud."

*


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

spruce said:


> sure wish there were more good breeders around who breed a nice, red dog.
> I know, color doesn't matter once you know the individual, but it would be nice to get the appearance you're attracted to.
> Since both my goldens have been a reddish gold (Obi, RIP- a neighbor walk in) & Bridger (Craiglist impulse), this is the color I want. Just a grand coincidence Bridger was Obi's color


Wayne Miller and Ken Mathews (Chuckanut Goldens) are up your way I believe and many of their dogs are darker in color.


----------



## sharc (Dec 27, 2010)

whew! thanks for double checking me; I missed that part on Ben.... .ok, I'm glad that my gut feeling works for something right  back to the drawing board then. I've been looking as well at how to read the clearances etc, so I'm steadily gaining more knowledge and each time am armed with more info. Thanks again folks!

@Coppers-mom - thanks for your kind words on Jess. I'm determined to make sure we make our next golden live in less pain than she did. I'm so happy that I found this forum!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

AmbikaGR said:


> Wayne Miller and Ken Mathews (Chuckanut Goldens) are up your way I believe and many of their dogs are darker in color.


I'd love a Chuckanut Golden at some point in the future. Cosmo's grand-dad is Banjo - Chuckanut's Brasstime.


----------



## eeneymeanymineymo (Oct 5, 2009)

Susan King, Yellow Rose Goldens in TX just had a litter of 2 males & 1 female that are darker golden (photos of the pups show them pretty dark):

joseyshiner

Margie Sarkin, Goldruls Goldens has two upcoming litters. Not sure how dark they will be but Margie can put you in contact with the breeders locally that might have what you are looking for: Home Page

Good luck!


----------



## eeneymeanymineymo (Oct 5, 2009)

You might also want to check with Michele Robillard, Maplegrove Goldens in NY as she has some darker goldens and may have a spring litter planned. Also her boy, Gunner, may have bitches being bred to him with pups available:

MapleGrove Golden Retrievers - Malta, New York

Lots of darker goldens behind Gunner.


----------



## sharc (Dec 27, 2010)

thanks for all the heads ups eeneymeanymineymo! I'll look into the sites and see if they've got anything for me


----------



## sharc (Dec 27, 2010)

I think I found our breeder - Adirondac Goldens from up in NY... 
Golden Retrievers trained in obedience, hunt tests, agility, tracking, search and rescue, S&R, therapy, field trials, competition and companionship.

I've been emailing with Carol, and there's a litter from Jane and Midas, that will be available in Feb... they'll also be in NC wintering, so that'll cut my travel route in half. I think everything looks good, and the cost is $1500, which is a little more than I hoped to spend, but Carol says that the dogs titles make the litters more expensive. ... sounds like a good reason... uhmm.. right?

My gut tells me that this one's good, so if the family is game (I still haven't been able to convince them of the price tag with our economy), we're set!

Any comments/suggestions before I take a leap to my first dog from a breeder?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Carol is well known and respected in the Golden community. But as with ANY breeder do not take anything for granted and be sure to ask to see all clearances and ask all the same questions you would of any other breeder. The price seems in line considering the breeder and dogs' backgrounds and the pricing in her area of the country in general.

Good luck!


----------

